
Full Analysis of How the GDPR Impacts Digital Marketing - sally_owens
https://www.seoptimer.com/blog/how-gdpr-impacts-seo-and-digital-marketing/
======
sally_owens
Came across this comprehensive resource that triggered a lot of questions
about the GDPR, i.e. the way businesses comply with the regulation. Is cutting
people from the EU really the answer? How will the data economy change? Will
digital trust really be restored or will we witness a division in cyberspace -
EU vs. rest of the world? Please, share your points of view!

